# [EVDL] Tesla Motors 2012 Shareholders Meeting



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

A fascinating one hour video-
http://www.teslamotors.com/2012shareholdermeeting

My favorite quote from Elon- " There are few industries with more BS
than the battery industry. It's remarkable"

The guy is a nerds nerd. You gotta love him!

_______________________________________________
| Moratorium on drag racing discussion is in effect.
| Please take those discussions elsewhere. Thanks.
|
| REPLYING: address your message to [email protected] only.
| Multiple-address or CCed messages may be rejected.
| UNSUBSCRIBE: http://www.evdl.org/help/index.html#usub
| OTHER HELP: http://evdl.org/help/
| CONFIGURE: http://lists.sjsu.edu/mailman/listinfo/ev


----------



## EVDL List (Jul 27, 2007)

The original link provided did not come up for me (perhaps the page had
changed). But I found another link that worked
http://www.teslamotors.com/en_DK/2012shareholdermeeting

IMO - I suggest you skip to the 5min point where you learn of the CEO's
speaking ability weakness. With a very impressive list of
accomplishments
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Elon_Musk
and the fact that I would do worse as the CEO of an International
multimillion dollar company speaking in front of a room of stockholders
with cameras recording every word, does not seem to help get-past his
style of speaking similar to what I experienced from the LA and San
Diego Jr. College freshmen I talked to years ago at an EVent ( 'fur
sure' ... ). 

His ratio of Umms and Ahhs in his dialog made for a verbal obstacle
course that one had to navigate to try to stay with his thoughts. It
tells me, he was not selected for his public speaking ability, and his
other skills must surely outweigh that weakness. So, stick with him and
note that when he's on a topic of more interest to him, the Umms and
Ahhs ratio reduces (Yup, he's a nerd).

If you are short on time and want to video-skim, jump to the 12 min
point, where only the best dressed automotive robots are used.
Everything in that short factory video seems staged right down to the
matching red and black clothing of the human workers ( Hmmm ... ). Later
in the piece this is explained with his stating they are using a person
to design their stores for a different approach/purchase experience.

The Tesla piece I posted a few days ago
electric-vehicle-discussion-list.413529.n4.nabble.com/EVLN-Inside-Look-At-Tesla-Model-S-Factory-tp4655472.html
did not show actual inside of the factory as much as the short video in
this presentation. 
*I suggest you take a look at that opportunity in the 12 to 16 min
portion.

As the end of his presentation before the lengthy QnA at the 30min
point, he mentioned a 25% gross profit margin / 12% operating profit.
Well, that helps cover all-the-show that is just now all-go with the
sales of the Tesla-S and soon Tesla-X.

The overhead slide mentioned the Gen III phase of larger volume with a
lower purchase price. I hope sales continue at a pace that will support
that achievement.

Summary: It is an inside into Tesla, but fascinating ... maybe not.

...
http://uberarticles.com/finance/paying-attention-to-the-umms-and-ahhs/
...
http://www.betteratenglish.com/real-english-conversations-annoying-coworkers/


{brucedp.150m.com}



-


> lektwik wrote:
> > A fascinating one hour video-
> > http://www.teslamotors.com/2012shareholdermeeting
> >
> ...


----------

